# Quick Meals/Snacks



## lil-bit-slim (Oct 13, 2013)

I was hoping you guys could suggest some quick meals/snacks for a healthy lean body mass diet. I need more ideas for when I'm starving and cooking a real meal would take too long.

So far I've got...

Cottage Cheese + Pineapple, cans of tuna, peanut butter and apples..thinking of adding PB+J to this list



Suggestions???


----------



## Christsean (Oct 13, 2013)

Good start.. Keep tuna to a minimum due to the methyl mercury found in it. Salmon is a better option. Garbanzo beans are a great snack.


----------



## lil-bit-slim (Oct 13, 2013)

Hmmm Garbanzo beans...what else you got?


----------



## Robert Parrish (Oct 13, 2013)

Peanut butter on celery


----------



## Christsean (Oct 13, 2013)

Reduced fat plain triscuits and classic hummus. Edamame (no shell) with olive oil, salt and garlic powder. Canned lentils with a pack of 90sec brown rice, season to taste. Grilled chicken strips, seasoned to taste.


----------



## lil-bit-slim (Oct 14, 2013)

what else you guys got?


----------



## colochine (Oct 14, 2013)

Oreos. Snickers. M&M's.


----------



## Christsean (Oct 14, 2013)

Spinach in a can Popeye style!!


----------



## lil-bit-slim (Oct 14, 2013)

Anyone have anything a little more tasty then canned spinach and Garbanzo beans? ...I really like the idea of a quick microwavable chicken strips, veggie and brown rice bowl.


----------



## docdoom77 (Oct 15, 2013)

I do greek yogurt with berries and stevia; cottage cheese; pb; almonds; celery; occasionally baby carrots (a small amount of hummus goes great with either of those)... that's about it.


----------



## lil-bit-slim (Oct 15, 2013)

Greek yogurt...never tried it. I'll have to give it a go sometime.

Great suggestions so far...all suggestions welcome! Looking for something I can just pick up and eat or throw in microwave and nuke for a few minutes. Has to be healthy.


----------



## Ryano (Oct 21, 2013)

Greek yogurt ... Peanuts .... Almonds ....p butter ...


----------



## flynike (Oct 23, 2013)

Quest  Bars


----------



## HellionGT (Nov 10, 2013)

I've been looking at snack ideas too, going to try to make homemade protein bars, they sound awesome.


----------



## lil-bit-slim (Nov 12, 2013)

couple of eggs in a coffee mug + some deli meat (ham/chicken/turkey) + a bit of cheese = nice little snack that takes just a couple minutes in the microwave!


----------



## Garnet Donald (Feb 5, 2014)

I think it's a good idea to have regular high protein snacks throughout the day.


----------



## murf23 (Feb 6, 2014)

Greek yogurt is tops on my list of quick snacks , Celery with PB sounds interesting


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Feb 6, 2014)

protein shakes on tje gooo 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## Garnet Donald (Feb 6, 2014)

but it's not always convenient for me to mix up a shake.


----------



## Warriorblaze (Feb 6, 2014)

Garnet Donald said:


> but it's not always convenient for me to mix up a shake.



Get a smart shaker


Warrior


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Feb 6, 2014)

haha or a rtd!

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## Warriorblaze (Feb 6, 2014)

AlphaStrength50 said:


> haha or a rtd!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk



The BSN Syntha-6 RTD is pretty good. 


Warrior


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Feb 6, 2014)

agrreed isopure zero carb rtd too!

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Feb 6, 2014)

i just throw two scoops whey in a empty blender bottle and drink it as a snack saves miney and hits macros!

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------

